# How many tanks do you have?



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Like the title says.How many fish tanks do you have? I currently have have 4.A 20g long that houses 4 female bettas in a sorority.A 1.5g that houses my male betta Sphinx. A 1g hospital/QT tank. And a 0.75 hospital/QT tank.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

i have 1 ten gallon (sorority) 2 six gallons (lucks and aladdins tanks) 1 one gallon (tiggers tank) one 2.5 gallon tank (violets tank


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I have 17 tanks up right now. One 10 gallon sorority with 5 females, four 2 gallon tanks, two 3 gallons, three 1 gallons, one quart critter keeper (for daily water change ease), one 6 gallon with 3 fish, one 4 gallon, one 5 gallon, and two 10 gallon fry tanks. I also have one empty 5 gallon set up that I'll be moving the fish that is in the quart containter into today.

Once I get my 10 gallon divided I'll be able to take down 4 of the small tanks. Then once my fry move to growout I'll be able to take one of those 10 gallons and divide it for 4 more fish.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I have two identical 2.5 gallon tanks. It would annoy me soooo bad if they were different tanks or their decor didn't complement each other. I'm insane. ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 9 individual containers.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Haha! I'm just the same Campbell.
My tanks are almost identical in decor and next to each other. 
I have two 2.5 with one fish each and two 1 galon, one with a female and another waiting for a female aquabid purchase. 
I was just looking at the tanks online, I NEED another!!! Maybe two? Lol!


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

We have 3 tanks.......

5g/20L betta tank.

52g/200L tropical community tank with 4 blue balloon rams, 2 bronze corys, 3 albino corys, 1 bristlenose and 12 rummynoses.

&

5g/20L QT/sick tank which currently has a male and female dwarf gourami in there who are ready to move into the big tank soon.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I've got two 10 gallons, one is a community with Puffy in it and Simba temporarily in a divided portion of it. The other one I just bought and is still in the box, and will be set up and cycled to be divided between Simba and another betta. I've also gotten a 1/2 gallon hostpital tank


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

10; 3 one gallons and 7 two and a half gallons.


----------



## AnimeFish (May 28, 2010)

I have 13 tanks. (2) 10 gal tanks, (1) 20 gal, (1) 5 gal, (1) 3 gal, (1) 2 gal, (4) 1 gal, (3) .5 gal temporary tanks


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Six 1/2 gallons (temporary),two 1 gallon, one 1.5 gallon, one 2 gallon, one 2.5 gallon, four 10 gallons, one 20 gallon long, one 29 gallon, and one 55 gallon. So that makes...18 tanks so far. The ones in the temporary half-gallons are all females and they will be moved to the 20 gallon long. Which will bring the number down to 12.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I have 1/10 gallon tank 2/5 gallon tanks (One is un-used) 2-1 gallon tanks.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

how often does everyone do water changes on the 1.5 gallon tanks? Just wondering what I can do, I've heard differing opinions...


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Four: 

one 5-gallon

two standard 10-gallons...one of them is housing a single black molly, the other is divided between two bettas.

another 10-gallon but it's a semi-circle shape 


And various kritter keepers.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I have 4 tanks.

45 gallons, 

16 gallons, 

7.5 gallons and

4 gallons.

I do have a 20 gallon long that my boyfriend has stolen for his fish, I have a spare 10 gallon and a spare 1.5 gallon (quite clearly I need more fish ).


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have anywhere from 6-10 at any given time. It's always changing. LOL


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

One 3 gallon
Two 5 gallon
Two 10 gallon
So five, I guess. lol


----------



## Sinamongal (Jun 25, 2010)

I use to have 5,but down sized when we moved into our house. 

10 gal divded betta tank. That holds Barron and my new boy who needs a name.

1 gal with Noche in it. Contemplated upgrading,but he seems really happy in it.

55 gal with tiger Oscar, green severum,gold severum,and 2 featherfin synodontis cats.

Empty 125 gal Which the fish above will move into. 55 gal we're suppose to sell,BUT soooo tempting to want to do a salt water. Wish they weren't so much money and maintence!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

1 2.5 gallon tank.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I have a 20 gallon and two 5 gallons. And a half gallon I use occasionally for quarantine.


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

same as frogipoi. one 2.5 gallon


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I just won 2 more tanks from ebay!
I think they were a good purchase if the filters and lights work as the seller indicated.
I'm paying $17 for shipping them together, so that's $37! 
They are red and blue which I don't like as much as my black tanks but I got both for less than the cost of one!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160455121144
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160455130573&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Maybe if I decorate them with red and blue gravel respectively it'll work for my monocromatic preferences. :-D


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

One 2 gallon, Four 2.5 gallons, One 3 gallon, Two 5 gallons, One 14 gallon.


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

i have 4 ten gallon tanks. one 15 gallon tank 5 four gallon tanks and a 29 gallon.
(not including the turtles tanks, green anole and the hermit crab tanks.)
So over all i have 11 fish tanks


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I think I'm the winner  Title of crazy betta lady stands.:twisted:

I'm actually downsizing. Once I divide a couple 10 gallons for my males I'll be down to about 8 or 9.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> I think I'm the winner  Title of crazy betta lady stands.:twisted:
> 
> I'm actually downsizing. Once I divide a couple 10 gallons for my males I'll be down to about 8 or 9.


Lol.
What are you going to do with your other tanks once you downsize?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Keep them in storage. Most of them are just little 1 gallon pickle jars and 2 gallon hex tanks that I get from the thrift store. I'll keep a couple for QT/hospital tanks and the rest will go in storage until I need them again.

I'm also giving my Mom my divided 6 gallon and 3 fish.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> I just won 2 more tanks from ebay!
> I think they were a good purchase if the filters and lights work as the seller indicated.
> I'm paying $17 for shipping them together, so that's $37!
> They are red and blue which I don't like as much as my black tanks but I got both for less than the cost of one!
> ...


I want your fish, OMG he is stunning  

I have 3 tanks 

2.5 Gallon - Shrimp and Snails
4 Gallon - Male Betta - Clarke Gable
12 Gallon - 4 Females


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I might get a 5 gallon soon.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Welsh said:


> I want your fish, OMG he is stunning
> 
> I have 3 tanks
> 
> ...


:thankyou:


----------

